# Grexit



## oliver_twisted (Feb 8, 2012)

Grexit = Greek exit from the eurozone

_Word of the day is Grexit. It has been coined by Willem Buiter, chief economist at Citigroup, which now sees a greater chance of a Grexit – or Greek exit from the eurozone._

Και δώστου "η Grexit" και "το Grexit" στο νέτι!

Πραγματικός κίνδυνος το "Grexit": 50% πιθανότητες εξόδου απ' το ευρώ


Α! Και το καλύτερο είναι "ο κώδικας Grexit" :woot: που υποθέτω ότι είναι λαθεμένη αναπαραγωγή της διατύπωσης της Ισοτιμίας:
_Στο 50% ανεβάζουν οι αναλυτές της Citigroup το ενδεχόμενο της εξόδου της Ελλάδας από την Ευρωζώνη μέσα στους επόμενους 18 μήνες, το οποίο ονομάζουν, *κωδικά*, «Grexit»._


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Με τόσες *dra*ch*ma queens* στο παλκοσένικο...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με τόσες *dra*ch*ma queens* στο παλκοσένικο...



Χαχα, πολύ καλό!


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με τόσες *dra*ch*ma queens* στο παλκοσένικο...



 

After we've been grousted, will we turn from Europeans into euro-peons? 
'Cause we're already Europawns, owned and pwned.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Ευρεπαίτες;


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

Και Ευρωπάροικοι, στη νιουσπίκ. 

Το -δουλο- θα λείπει χάριν ευρωπαϊκής αλληλεγγύης. 

Η πλάκα είναι πως οι europeons που νόμιζα ότι μου άστραψε ξαφνικά ο γλόμπος, τρομάρα μου, εκτός από χιλιάδες ανορθόγραφα, έχουν ήδη λήμμα στο urban και μάλιστα με δύο σημασίες:

*europeon
*
1. A europeon is a trashy european. It is a modified form of european, with the derogatory word peon in place of "pean". It is synonomous with eurotrash.
_I'm tired of living in Rome with all these europeons.
_
2. A staunch European integration advocate, usually British. A person seen as betraying British heritage in favour of a European identity.
_'Tony Blair and the Labour Party have betrayed England, the Europeons!'
_


----------



## cougr (Feb 8, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι, αυτά τα σενάρια περί Ελλξόδου δεν τα πιστεύω.:d


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

...
Χε χε, where the hell's the hellexit? :devil:


----------



## cougr (Feb 8, 2012)

Πάντως αν τυχόν σύμβαινε κάτι τέτοιο το Hellexit θα ήταν πολύ κατάλληλο ως έκφραση. Όνομα και πράμα που λέμε.

Ήδη βλέπω στα πρωτοσέλιδα των εφημερίδων:

The Hellexit from hell! και,

Έξαλλη Έλλξοδος!


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

cougr said:


> Πάντως αν τυχόν σύμβαινε κάτι τέτοιο το Hellexit θα ήταν πολύ κατάλληλο ως έκφραση. Όνομα και πράμα που λέμε.
> 
> Ήδη βλέπω στα πρωτοσέλιδα των εφημερίδων:
> 
> ...


 
Εγώ πάντως το Hellexit *from* hell θέλω να το δω, το Hellexit *to* hell δεν θέλω. 
Τι, να γεμίσει η επικράτειά μου verdammten Griechen; Damnation, that damn nation. Daemοn's domain dominated by the demise of the eurodamned? :devil: Un demi-mètre, dammit!  
Όλους τους Ευρωπαίους περιμένω, σούμπιτους, και μετά τους υπόλοιπους, come un domino. Και τότε: «ἰδοὺ! ἐγὼ πλάσσω ἐφ' ὑμᾶς κακὰ καὶ λογίζομαι ἐφ' ὑμᾶς λογισμόν. Αποστραφήτω δὴ ἕκαστος ἀπὸ ὁδοῦ αὐτοῦ τῆς πονηρᾶς καὶ καλλίονα ποιήσετε τὰ ἐπιτηδεύματα ὑμῶν». Καὶ εἶπαν «Ανδριούμεθα ὅτι ὀπίσω τῶν ἀποστροφῶν ἡμῶν πορευσόμεθα καὶ ἕκαστος τὰ ἀρεστὰ τῆς καρδίας αὐτοῦ τῆς πονηρᾶς ποιήσομεν». Διὰ τοῦτο τάδε λέγει κύριος «Ερωτήσατε δὴ ἐν ἔθνεσιν τίς ἤκουσεν τοιαῦτα φρικτά ἃ ἐποίησεν σφόδρα παρθένος Ισραήλ. Μὴ ἐκλείψουσιν ἀπὸ πέτρας μαστοὶ ἢ χιὼν ἀπὸ τοῦ Λιβάνου μὴ ἐκκλινεῖ ὕδωρ βιαίως ἀνέμῳ φερόμενον; Ότι ἐπελάθοντό μου ὁ λαός μου εἰς κενὸν ἐθυμίασαν· καὶ ἀσθενήσουσιν ἐν ταῖς ὁδοῖς αὐτῶν σχοίνους αἰωνίους τοῦ ἐπιβῆναι τρίβους οὐκ ἔχοντας ὁδὸν εἰς πορείαν, τοῦ τάξαι τὴν γῆν αὐτῶν εἰς ἀφανισμὸν καὶ σύριγμα αἰώνιον. Πάντες οἱ διαπορευόμενοι δι' αὐτῆς ἐκστήσονται καὶ κινήσουσιν τὴν κεφαλὴν αὐτῶν. Ως ἄνεμον καύσωνα διασπερῶ αὐτοὺς κατὰ πρόσωπον ἐχθρῶν αὐτῶν δείξω αὐτοῖς ἡμέραν ἀπωλείας αὐτῶν.» Ιερεμίας 18:11-17 
Μόνο που πρέπει ν' ανοίξω πάλι τις κάνουλες του μάγματος για τα καζάνια, γιατί δεν είχα να πληρώσω το ΕΕΤΗΔΕ και μου κόψανε το ρεύμα. O Πέτρος όλο λέει ότι θα μου δώσει τα χρωστούμενα κι όλο «αύριο» λέει όταν του τα ζητάω. 
Θα παγώσει η κόλαση. :s


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2012)

daeman said:


> Μόνο που πρέπει ν' ανοίξω πάλι τις κάνουλες του μάγματος για τα καζάνια, γιατί δεν είχα να πληρώσω το ΕΕΤΗΔΕ και μου κόψανε το ρεύμα. O Πέτρος όλο λέει ότι θα μου δώσει τα χρωστούμενα κι όλο «αύριο» λέει όταν του τα ζητάω. Θα παγώσει η κόλαση.



Και στο λεγα εγώ, αλλά δε μ'άκουγες: πυρηνική ενέργεια. Ή να το κάνεις κόλαση με τα ούλα του ή να μην.


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και στο λεγα εγώ, αλλά δε μ'άκουγες: πυρηνική ενέργεια. Ή να το κάνεις κόλαση με τα ούλα του ή να μην.



When and only when all hell freezes over. And then some! 
Me likes ice skating. :glare:


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

Πώς θα μεταφράζατε αυτή τη λέξη, δεδομένου ότι εμείς δεν λέμε Γκρις αλλά Ελλάδα; Ελλέξοδο; Ή θα την αφήνατε αμετάφραστη;

http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...allon-anapofeykto-&catid=1:politics&Itemid=27


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι προς το παρόν τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ προτιμούν την περίφραση «Έξοδος της Ελλάδας από την Ευρωζώνη». Το πιο πιθανό είναι να καταλήξει σε κανένα «ελληνική έξοδος» κτγμ.


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι προς το παρόν τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ προτιμούν την περίφραση «Έξοδος της Ελλάδας από την Ευρωζώνη». Το πιο πιθανό είναι να καταλήξει σε κανένα «ελληνική έξοδος» κτγμ.



Κάτι σαν το Κούγκι, δηλαδή... 

Παρεπιφτού, και στα αγγλικά μού ακούγεται πολύ κακόηχο αυτό το γκρέξιτ. Στανικώς φτιαχτές λέξεις, γμτ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2012)

Καλημέρες! Κι εδώ, χωρίς απαντήσεις, αλλά με all-time classic δαεμανιές!


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2012)

Επειδή έχει χρήσιμες γλωσσικές πληροφορίες, καλό θα είναι να φιλοξενήσουμε τον ορισμό:

*grexit*
Definition: If you haven't seen this word before, you're not alone. It's a newly-coined term created by Citigroup's Ebrahim Rahbari and first published in an informational paper authored by him and Citi Chief Economist Willem Buiter. It combines "Greek" or "Greece" with the word "exit" and refers to the possibility of Greece leaving the Eurozone. The word has been picked up by media worldwide and it may well worm its way into the official lexicon. And it certainly has Greek roots beyond the obvious "Gr" - the word "exit" itself comes from the Greek "exodos", meaning "going out".
http://gogreece.about.com/od/Glossary-of-Greek-Terms/g/Grexit-What-does-Grexit-Mean.htm

Αυτό για την προέλευση του _exit_ είναι ανακριβές.
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=exit&searchmode=none


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Καλημέρες! Κι εδώ, χωρίς απαντήσεις, αλλά με all-time classic δαεμανιές!



Α, σόρι, Όλι! Δεν το είχα δει, με συγχωρείς! :blush::blush:


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Α, σόρι, Όλι! Δεν το είχα δει, με συγχωρείς! :blush::blush:



Ααα, δε θέλω ντροπές και κοκκινίσματα! Άλλωστε η επανάληψη είναι μήτηρ της μάθησης (και αδελφή της ανίας που είπε και μια ψυχή)


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2012)

Καὶ ταῦτα εἰπὼν φωνῇ μεγάλῃ ἐκραύγασε· *Ἑλλάς, εὖρω ἔξω!*


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Καὶ ταῦτα εἰπὼν φωνῇ μεγάλῃ ἐκραύγασε· *Ἑλλάς, εὖρω ἔξω!*




αχαχαχαχαχα! Σβήνω λέμεεε! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> Me likes ice skating. :glare:


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Και επειδή κάθε καλό νόμισμα (και κάθε κάλπικο) έχει δύο όψεις, έτσι και το Grexit, εκτός από «έξοδος της Ελλάδας» γίνεται και «*έξωση της Ελλάδας*» («ευρω-έξωση της Ελλάδας», «έξωση της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ»).


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Και επειδή κάθε καλό νόμισμα (και κάθε κάλπικο) έχει δύο όψεις, έτσι και το Grexit, εκτός από «έξοδος της Ελλάδας» γίνεται και «*έξωση της Ελλάδας*» («ευρω-έξωση της Ελλάδας», «έξωση της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ»).




Γκρέξω, ρε! (Γκράους!, επί το γερμανικότερον) :devil:


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Γκρέξω, ρε! (Γκράους!, επί το γερμανικότερον) :devil:


:lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

Στο σλανγκρ συγκέντρωσαν ό,τι έχουν βρει για τον δραχμαγεδδώνα.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

*Δραχμαγεδδών* για το *drachmageddon*, όχι για το Grexit — για να μην έχουμε παρεξήγηση, και να τα έχουμε ζευγάρι, για το γκουγκλ γαμώτο.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

Σε περίπτωση "ημι-εξόδου", λένε, θα έχουμε εσωτερικό νόμισμα το geuro, γκέουρο! αλλ' επειδή θυμίζει τον γκέουρα, εμείς μάλλον
θα το λέμε ευρώδραχμο; ευρωδραχμή;
....
Το grexit θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει και έξοδος κοπαδιού, προβάτων για βοσκή την άνοιξη...grex/ gregis + exit


----------



## pidyo (May 27, 2012)

Με αφορμή τα σχέδια της Lloyd's για το ενδεχόμενο ευρωκατάρρευσης, ένας Ιταλός δημοσιογράφος τιτίβισε: 



> From Grexit to Eurexit?



για να του απαντήσει Έλληνας δημοσιογράφος: 



> ... to Globexit.



Εδώ σε θέλω (μεταφραστή) κάβουρα.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

— Από το ευρώ χωρίς την Ελλάδα στην Ευρώπη χωρίς ευρώ;
— Και στην υφήλιο χωρίς ήλιο.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

Αν πάρουμε το Ευρωπαίος κι αφαιρέσουμε το Ευρώ μένει μόνο το παίος.


----------



## pidyo (May 27, 2012)

Πού να 'σ' ευρώ;


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2012)

...
Exodus - Bob Marley & the Wailers 






So we gonna walk through the roads of creation
We're the generation
Who trod through great tribulation
Exodus, movement of PIIGS people

Open your eyes and look within
Are you satisfied with the life you're living 
Wipe away transgression
And set the captives free
We know where we're going... to infinity and beyond! :woot: 

Βαρέθηκα, σταματήστε τη Γη να κατέβω κι ο τελευταίος να κλείσει την πόρτα!
Take your pick, aliens or minions?








Journey to the Edge of the Universe  






Πού να βρω πλανήτη να σου μοιάζει;


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2012)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Μάικλ Κουίνιον:

*This way to the egress* 
The turmoil in the Eurozone over the fragile state of the Greek economy and the increasing likelihood that the country will be forced to abandon the Euro has generated a jargon term: _*Grexit*_, short for “Greek exit”. It is still mainly found in British newspapers but has spread to the US in the _Washington Post,_ NPR and other media. Among its earliest appearances, in February, the_ Irish Times_ and the _Guardian_ both said that it had been coined by the Citi chief economist Willem Buiter, presumably in reference to his use of it in _Citi’s Global Economics View_ of 6 February. 

Τώρα, Μάικλ; Εμείς έχουμε νήμα εδώ και τέσσερις μήνες, απ' τον Φλεβάρη, στα earliest appearances. 
Θα μου πεις, γιατί ν' ασχοληθείς εσύ; Ενώ εμάς μας πονάει, μας σιγοψήνει, μας τσουρουφλίζει και μας καίει.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

...
Πάλι Κουίνιον, μα η καμπάνα χτυπάει γι' άλλον, Βρετα-νό:

*Brexit*

On Wednesday, the _Daily Mail_ described David Cameron’s much-delayed speech on Europe that day as an “historic ultimatum”. He proposed that Britain’s membership of the European Union should be renegotiated, to be followed by what he called an “in-out referendum” on whether the country should stay or leave. Wits immediately dubbed it the _hokey-cokey referendum_ (Americans will prefer _hokey-pokey_), with one headline reading “In-out, that’s not what it’s all about”.

His speech has pushed the neologism _Brexit_, short for _British exit_, to the foreground. Strictly, of course, it’s the United Kingdom that would be leaving, but _Ukexit_ is too clunky to be acceptable.

_Brexit_ began to appear in the British press at the start of 2012:The PM indulges loose talk of a renegotiated relationship with a jittery, distracted Europe which could spiral into a risky in/out referendum. No wonder Ukip’s Nigel Farage hopes for a breakthrough or that Brussels has a new word: “Brexit”.​_The Guardian_, 1 Jan. 2012. _UKIP_, said as _u-kip_, is the UK Independence Party, meaning independence from the EU.​
It appeared often enough during 2012 to be noticed in passing in a couple of Words of the Year compilations. But it was overshadowed by the term it was modelled on, _Grexit_, the possibility that Greece would leave the euro currency zone. Its visibility has grown hugely following Mr Cameron’s speech, not only in Britain and other English-speaking countries, but also throughout Europe, including France, Italy, Germany, Poland, Sweden and the Netherlands. An Austrian news site commented sadly on the day of the PM’s speech: “Und jetzt droht eine lange Brexit-Debatte” (Now a long Brexit debate threatens) and a Czech one the day after wrote, “Odchod Británie z Evropské unie neboli „brexit“ by byl katastrofou” (Britain leaving the European Union, or “Brexit”, would be a disaster.) Such widespread popularity in Europe suggests that _The Guardian_ was right to attribute its invention to EU bureaucrats in Brussels.

It’s a bit early in the year to be making predictions, but I suspect that _Brexit_ will be a strong candidate for the British Word of the Year 2013.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2013)

Με το Grexit γινόταν χαμός, για το Grecovery δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει ίδιο ενδιαφέρον...


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2014)

Brexit = έξοδος της Βρετανίας από την ΕΕ

(Για όσους μιλάνε για έξοδό της από την ευρωζώνη [το ΗΒ δεν συμμετέχει στην ευρωζώνη] ή μπαίνουν στον πειρασμό να το κάνουν «Βρε ξουτ».)


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2014)

Μιλάς γι' αυτούς που ποτέ δεν θεώρησαν το νησί τους μέρος της Ηπείρου; «Γκουντ ρίντανς» θα έλεγε η γιαγιά μου στο χωριό. :devil:


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2014)

Earion said:


> ... «Γκουντ ρίντανς» θα έλεγε η γιαγιά μου στο χωριό. :devil:


"Xecoumbidia" as we say in the old country.  "Sta chackidia."






Jump up, look around, find yourself some fun
No sense in sitting there hating everyone
No man's an island and his castle isn't home
The nest is full of nothing when the bird has flown

Hey, man, what's the plan, what was that you said
Suntanned, drink in hand, lying there in bed
You don't try to socialize and can't seem to find
What you were looking for, got something on your mind?


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι σύντομα θα δούμε και Italexit ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Έβλεπα χτες αρθρογραφία σχετικά με την Ιταλία κι αυτούς που θέλουν επιστροφή στη λιρέτα.


----------



## cougr (Nov 17, 2014)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι σύντομα θα δούμε και Italexit ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Έβλεπα χτες αρθρογραφία σχετικά με την Ιταλία κι αυτούς που θέλουν επιστροφή στη λιρέτα.



Εδώ και χρόνια τώρα (περίπου δύο για την ακρίβεια :)) μιλάνε για _Itexit, Spexit, Gerexit, Finexit, Nethexit, UKexit_ κ.π.λ


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2014)

cougr said:


> Εδώ και χρόνια τώρα (περίπου δύο για την ακρίβεια :)) μιλάνε για _Itexit, Spexit, Gerexit, Finexit, Nethexit, UKexit_ κ.π.λ



"Spexit"? "Spexit"! That would be an _éxito_, for some. But since that's a false friend, they might go for _Espalida_. 
And _Italuscita_, perhaps. Ελέγετο ότι η Ελλέξοδος θα ήτο πολυέξοδος...

Fuxit, it's gonna blow! :scared:


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2015)

daeman said:


> ... Ελέγετο ότι η Ελλέξοδος θα ήτο πολυέξοδος...
> 
> Fuxit, it's gonna blow! :scared:
> 
> ...



Although Grexit still hasn't blown, it'll probably blow over before it's full-blown and we implode.

You see, now we have an *agreekment*:



The Guardian said:


> European Council president Donald Tusk says an ‘agreekment’ has been reached
> http://www.theguardian.com/business...sis-eu-leaders-meeting-cancelled-no-deal-live





ΕφΣυν said:


> Ο πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Συμβουλίου δήλωσε ότι «Είχαμε έναν μόνο στόχο να καταλήξουμε στο agreekment ( agreement + greek)»
> https://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/meta-tis-apeiles-kai-toys-ekviasmoys-oi-eyropaioi-miloyn-gia-agreekment




*Ελλσυναίνεση *ή *ελληνοδέσμευση*; Ή κάτι άλλο; Γιά πείτε, γιά πείτε.

Προς το παρόν, ελληναφωνία. Μεγάλη κουβέντα μην πεις, μέχρι να δεις τη συναίνεση και αν ευοδωθεί, την ένεση. Αν θα επιβιώσει ο ασθενής... είναι μια άλλη ιστορία, η δική μας. Αίνεση πάντως δεν προβλέπεται για κανέναν, έτσι που τα 'καναν. 

Let's hope it won't blow us to smithereens.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

Κάτσε να δώσει κι η Βουλή την έ-Greece-η. (Μπλιαχ.)


----------



## Earion (Jul 23, 2015)

Παρατηρώ εσχάτως ένα σουσουδισμό στην προφορά, από ελάχιστους ευτυχώς, οι οποίοι αντί Γκρέξιτ προφέρουν *Γκρέγκζιτ*. Όχι βέβαια, ακόμα κι όταν μεταφέρουμε την ξένη λέξη, δεν δηλώνουμε δουλικά τις λεπτές αποχρώσεις της προφοράς. Με την ίδια λογική που δεν λέμε (κι αν λέμε, δεν γράφουμε) *Αλεγκζάντερ* αλλά Αλεξάντερ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2015)

Πειράζει που εγώ δεν το έχω ακόμα εξελληνίσει και το λέω Γκρέγκζιτ; Ούτε που είχε περάσει από το μυαλό μου ότι έπρεπε να το ισοπεδώσω. Δεν είναι το μόνο (παρά τις φιλότιμές μου προσπάθειες και όλα τα Γκράχαμ που έχω πει). Ας πούμε, λέω ακόμα πρότζεκτ με παχύτατο τζ. Και θα πρέπει να καταβάλω μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να πω μπέιζμπολ αντί για μπέις-μπολ. Μη βάλω κάτω τον κατάλογο με τις αγγλικές της ελληνικής. (Πάντως, δεν λέω τα γαλλικά ζ σαν την Τρέμη...)


----------



## Earion (Jul 23, 2015)

Καλέ, εσύ δεν είσαι που προτείνεις να λέμε Κλούνεϋ τον Κλούνη;

Κι εκείνο το πρό*τζ*εκτ να το προσέξεις λίγο :twit:


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2015)

Νικελ, να σκέφτεσαι ότι η λέξη Grexit είναι λατινική και επομένως δεν χρειάζεται αγγλική προφορά


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 31, 2015)

Countries whose names don't work with '-exit' barred from leaving EU


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2015)

*Grexit και Brexit στο λεξικό της Οξφόρδης*


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2016)

Grexit, Brexit, τώρα και *Schexit*.

Ρε παιδιά, εκεί εις τας Ευρώπας, το παραξηλώσαμε ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## SBE (Feb 29, 2016)

Να προσθέσω μερικά παράγωγα: 
Bremain αυτό που θα γίνει αν επικρατήσει το Ναι στο δημοψήφισμα
Brexiter ο οπαδός του Όχι. 
Bremainster ο οπαδός του Ναι.

Παράδειγμα χρήσης: αν στη Σκωτία ψηφίσουν Bremain, αλλά στο σύνολο της χώρας αποφασιστεί Brexit, τότε οι Σκωτσέζοι Bremainster θα ζητήσουν Schexit από το ΗΒ, με σκοπό Schentry ή αν προτιμάτε Schemain στην ΕΕ. 

Υπάρχει κι η σχολή που λέει ότι την επόμενη το δημοψηφίσματος θα έχουμε business as usual, δηλαδή _Br-αμφιταλάντευση _- άλλωστε το δημοψήφισμα έχει μετατραπεί σε _δεν μ' αρέσει αλλά τη θέλω κι ας πάει να μας ισιώσει τα αγγούρια μας_ (την ΕΕ) ή _δεν μου αρέσει, δεν τη θέλω, κάτω τα χέρια από τα αγγούρια μας_, δεν υπάρχει επιλογή _και μ' αρέσει και τη θέλω και δεν μας παρατάτε με τα αγγούρια_. 

ΥΓ Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τί σχέση έχει η ΕΕ με τα αγγούρια, απλά πράγματα: πριν καμιά 25ετία κυκλοφορούσαν συνεχώς στον βρετανικό τύπο διάφορες ειδήσεις για την καταστροφή και τη συμφορά που θα έφερνε η ΕΕ σε κάθε κλάδο, αλλά κυρίως στο στομάχι των Βρετανών. Ο ευρωπαϊκός κανονισμός τροφίμων θα απαγόρευε τις σοκολάτες, θα καταργούσε τα λουκάνικα, θα ίσιωνε τα αγγούρια, τις μπανάνες, τα κολοκύθια (γενικώς υπήρχε μια έφεση προς το ίσιωμα κάθε λαχανικού), θα απαγόρευε να τρώμε τις μπριζόλες μας σενιάν, θα απαγόρευε τις πωλήσεις σε ντουζίνες και θα έπρεπε υποχρεωτικά να αγοράζουμε δεκάδες ή εικοσάδες, θα υποχρέωνε τους πάντες να χρησιμοποιούν τα λατινικά ονόματα για τα ψάρια και τα λαχανικά (πιάσε μια ντουζίνα δεκάδα allium sativum, μάστορα), γενικώς θα ερχόταν η γαστριμαργική και αισθητική καταστροφή της Βρετανίας (το ότι αυτό είχε συμβεί πριν ακόμα μπουν στην ΕΕ είναι άλλη υπόθεση) . Μάλιστα η ΕΕ έχει σελίδα που αντικρούει τους μύθους, εδώ. Διαβάστε και γελάστε. Τώρα με το δημοψήφισμα κάποιοι θυμήθηκαν τους μύθους. 
Πρόσφατα έμαθα ότι η πηγή αυτών των μύθων ήταν ο τότε ανταποκριτής της Ντέιλι Τελεγκραφ στις Βρυξέλλες,ο νυν δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου και άτυπος αρχηγός των Brexiter Μπόρις Τζόνσον, ο οποίος μεγάλωσε στις Βρυξέλλες, καθώς ο πατέρας του ήταν Ευρωβουλευτής. Το έκανε αυτό είτε γιατί ήταν ανίκανος να κυνηγήσει μια σοβαρή είδηση, οπότε έφτιαχνε τις δικές του βλακείες, είτε γιατί ήθελε να βρει τα όρια της ευκολοπιστίας των συμπατριωτών του. Το κακό είναι ότι αντί να υπάρχει σοβαρή ενημέρωση για την ΕΕ σε μια περίοδο αρκετά κρίσιμη, ασχολούνταν τα ΜΜΕ με τους μύθους του Τζόνσον.


----------



## nickel (Feb 29, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση και για το χιούμορ. Τη χρειαζόμασταν αυτή τη δόση. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 29, 2016)

Πάντως, το Brexit και ολόκληρη η βρετανική πολιτική σκηνή μόλις απέκτησε νέο ενδιαφέρον:

*Ο Βαρουφάκης σύμβουλος του Εργατικού Κόμματος*

Έναν νέο ρόλο κέρδισε ο πρώην υπουργός Οικονομικών της Ελλάδας, Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης, αυτόν του συμβούλου του Εργατικού Κόμματος του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, όπως επιβεβαίωσε ο Τζέρεμι Κόρμπιν.

Ο Βαρουφάκης εγκατέλειψε την ελληνική κυβέρνηση τον Ιούλιο του περασμένου έτους, μετά την άρνησή του να αποδεχτεί τους όρους του τρίτου πακέτου διάσωσης, που οδήγησε στην λήψη περαιτέρω μέτρων λιτότητας στη υπερχρεωμένη χώρα.

Ο Κόρμπιν δήλωσε πως ο Βαρουφάκης θα συμβουλεύει «κατά κάποιον τρόπο» το Εργατικό Κόμμα.

«Ο Βαρουφάκης είναι ενδιαφέρων τύπος επειδή πρόσφατα πέρασε από όλες τις διαπραγματεύσεις (με την ΕΚΤ, την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή και το ΔΝΤ)» δήλωσε στην τοπική εφημερίδα «Islington Tribune» ο Κόρμπιν.

«Νομίζω πως ο τρόπος που έχουμε φερθεί στην Ελλάδα είναι απαίσιος και θα έπρεπε να τους βοηθήσουμε. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν είμαστε στην ευρωζώνη, αλλά είναι ζήτημα κατανόησης το πώς θα διαχειριστούμε την ιδέα ότι μπορείς να κόψεις από κάποιον τον δρόμο προς την ευημερία όταν, στην πραγματικότητα, πρέπει να καλλιεργήσεις τον δρόμο προς την ευημερία. Έτσι, όλη η έμφαση, το έργο μας και η προεκλογική μας εκστρατεία θα είναι προς μια αναπτυσσόμενη οικονομία καθώς και η επένδυση σε μια αναπτυσσόμενη οικονομία».


----------



## SBE (Feb 29, 2016)

Ο Βαρουφάκης την κυνηγούσε τη θέση εδώ και μήνες. Εμφανιζόταν σε διάφορες εκπομπές στο ΗΒ και όλο έγλειφε τον Κόρμπιν (ο οποίος δεν ήταν στις εκπομπές αυτές). 
Εντωμεταξύ, ο Πωλ Μέισον, ο κολλητός δημοσιογράφος του Βαρουφάκη που έκανε τις διαρροές κατά παραγγελία, παραιτήθηκε από όλα του τα τηλεοπτικά συμβόλαια για να ασχοληθεί με το Εργατικό κόμμα και το γράψιμο- ίσως να έγραψε και καμιά συστατική για τον Γιάνη. 
Ενδιαφέρον έχει ο σχολιασμός του Κόρμπιν, "Varoufakis is interesting", he is advising "in some capacity" κλπ. Κλασσική αγγλική αοριστολογία. Τελικά τον θέλει ή δεν τον θέλει;


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2016)

Τώρα και Trexit (το κείμενο είναι χιουμοριστικό). 
Trexit: Trinity to hold referendum on leaving Cambridge University
Προσεχώς κι άλλα που φτιάχνουν καλή λέξη με το -exit.


----------

